# King Pigeon in back yard...what to do



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a white King Pigeon in my back yard which has been hanging around for 3-4 days. He can fly but does not go too far. I have no experience with birds and I am worried for him/her. I live in Fort Lauderdale, Florida and I do not see these birds here. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

catch him when it is dark and put him in a pet carrier with food and water...


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't think I can catch him. When it starts to get dark, he flies up in a very big tree or in the rafters of my house and my neighbors house. I have left food and he does eat it. I have left a message with the SPCA in Fort Laduerdale and waiting for a return call. Right now he is hanging out on a second story window ledge. Thanks for your reply. I simply don't want to see him hurt.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mangomo said:


> I don't think I can catch him. When it starts to get dark, he flies up in a very big tree or in the rafters of my house and my neighbors house. I have left food and he does eat it. I have left a message with the SPCA in Fort Laduerdale and waiting for a return call. Right now he is hanging out on a second story window ledge. Thanks for your reply. I simply don't want to see him hurt.


ok, if he roosts high, then you can try the box trap thing... a box, propped with a stick, that has a string tied to it.. put food under the box and then pull the string so the box falls to the ground trapping the bird.... I bet it is alot easier said than done!..lol.. or get a ladder to see if you can get him out of the rafters.


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

Um, I don't think this 60 year old lady can climb a ladder and then reach out and grab him.....I'd break my neck plus I don't have a ladder that tall that would reach the second story window. I'm sitting here cracking up just thinking about it!!! I might try the box trap but what would I do with it once I caught it? I have a big dog so I could not bring it in the house and no garage.


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

can u see a band on him, her, if u do what color is it, also, iam afraid, if hes being around for a while and u feed him, and he s not leaving, that u haved a new pet, lol


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

jeo73, I can't see a band on him but I keep trying to get a closer look. I wasn't sure if I should of fed him but he was tugging at my heart strings. I don't mind leaving food for him or if he hangs around but I just don't want him to get hurt. My yard is fenced but at times there are raccoons around and the neighbors have cats but they don't come into my yard because of my dog. I thought maybe our swimming pool attracted him. Geez, I guess I need to go buy bird feed if he's going to stay!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mangomo said:


> jeo73, I can't see a band on him but I keep trying to get a closer look. I wasn't sure if I should of fed him but he was tugging at my heart strings. I don't mind leaving food for him or if he hangs around but I just don't want him to get hurt. My yard is fenced but at times there are raccoons around and the neighbors have cats but they don't come into my yard because of my dog. I thought maybe our swimming pool attracted him. Geez, I guess I need to go buy bird feed if he's going to stay!


well Im sure he will apprecitate the food... I guess the only way to catch him would have to be a trap of some kind.. so he may be flying free for awhile, not much else you can do.. and yeah, no ladders for you!..stay safe.lol.


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

Spirit Wings, Thank you so much for your replies. I just got back from the feed store (drove 23 miles one way) and got Mango (his new name) some real good food and took my plant out of my bird bath, cleaned it and put in fresh water. I picture my dog Ziggy and Mango being good friends in the future. We'll see! I have peas and corn on my grocery list for Mango. Now I need to get to work. My home based business suffered today!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

What I would advise you to do, is to feed him a few days in a row, then the next day after that, have a box which has a stick propped to it. Tie a string/rope anything of that sort to the stick. Then put the feed under the box, when he goes under the box, simply pull on the string and you will catch him. Although it might seem safe for you to just put feed out for him, and he will eat and won't be hungry. It still isn't safe for him/her to be outside at night. King pigeons are bred for meat, so theres a really good chance this pigeon hadn't been outside for a while before it "accidentally"? escaped his/her loft. Also, contact any local pigeon fanciers as I'm sure they could help you better


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You are doing the best thing you can in the circumstance. Just be Mango's friend and gain his/her trust. there might come a time when you can start leaving a trail of food to your doorway, then inside. Or perhaps a simple box-trap or the like....but don't force the issue too much because you don't wanna spook him. The point is for him to become more at-ease.

Are there any hawks in your area ? If so, are they large or small ?

Kings aren't great at segueing to a Feral life. They are sorta poor flyers and their instinct to avoid predators is pretty bad. So as long as you provide him/her with a trustworthy place....he will likely want to stick around and get to know you better 

Thanks for helping Mango out !!!!


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

Jaye,
I feel so much better when I have dialogue about Mango. There are Turkey buzzards where I live but not sure about Hawks..I will inquire. My yard is small but has alot of tree coverage Oaks, Elms, dreaded Black Olive. Mango has stayed in my yard all day sitting by the slider door looking at me. When I go outside he flys maybe 15 ft away but watches as I leave him food or water. He or she is getting more comforatable with me. However, if I would ever trap him then what would I do with him? SPCA never called me back today and can't keep or even let him in the house....I have a 85 lb dog. Ziggy is not mean but he even intimidates the big UPS guy! Right before dark, Mango flys off...I think in the tall trees or roof. I'll keep doing the best I can....he's just a very special bird! Oh ,he likes his pigeon feed....what a pig! I think he is about 2 1/2 lbs.!


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, Mango is still in my yard. He eats his mix and peas but not too keen on corn. He stays all day ( actually, he pecks on my window for food in the VERY EARLY morning ) but as dusk comes he flies off, if you consider that flying! I think he found a safe place to stay at night in the neighbors tree but not sure. I am now able to get about 2 feet from him but don't want to push it because I might frighten him and he is so clumsy at flying, I'm afraid he'll hurt himself. The wild life refuge says I have to bring the bird to them so we'll see if & when I can manage that. Anyway, my question is that it has rained all day today & felt for sorry for him sitting out there. He finds little over hangs to sit under but will he be okay in the rain? I'm thinking of trying to have something built for him to hang out in. Any suggestions? I know he wouldn't want to feel trapped in case he had to get away from something? My nieghbors think I'm crazy but have all agreed to be nice to Mango!


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

To all of you that answered my posts for help....thank you! Mango is still in my backyard, follows me around, hangs out in his birdbath & has made friends with one (only one) dove. He left for a few days months ago but I found him, talked to him & he came back home the next day. He won't let me touch him but that's okay...Anyway, I would love to buy a book to teach me more about him....any suggestions?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello. This is about 8 months later !!!...so you are saying he really set up home in your yard ? 

I am amazed he's still around.....Kings have zero knowledge of predators and they are usually very easy pickings for just about any Pigeon predator.

Where does he sleep ? Does he rely 100% on you for food ?
When he left, how did you 'find' him again ? If you cannot handle him, how did you get him back home ?

Can you post some pics ?


----------



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't know about those books, but amazing story, must be a lovely bird. Do share some pics.


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Jaye! He is one incredible bird. When he was "missing" I started asking all the neighbors if they have seen Mango. Four days later, a neighbor took me the next street over & there he was, up in their window ledge. I think he went to that house because he got spooked at mine & it is the only one close by that has a pool like our house. I got his food and birdbath & sat in their back yard talking to him & flew down to eat, staying about a foot away from me. The people agreed to feed him for me but as I was walking back home he followed me flying short distances. He is now soaking in his bird bath as we speak & I will get some pics for you today.
He leaves my yard for about 2 hours a day. I think it is because there is no yard(all pavers& pool) and he goes next door to eat "grit"??? That's what someone told me anyway. I'm would like to find more infor about these birds but finding it hard.
He sleeps in my bedroom window. It's a very high window ledge (12 ft high at least) and then he prances around the door in the morning doing his jig until I feed him & visit with him& put fresh water in his bath.
There a tons of trees in my yard & neighborhood, so I think he feels protected from hawks. He's pretty fat these days so I think the sparrow hawks I see once in a while are smaller than him!!
He has become a big conversation piece in my neighborhood & the neighbors all keep an eye on him. He's pretty cool !


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mangomo said:


> To all of you that answered my posts for help....thank you! Mango is still in my backyard, follows me around, hangs out in his birdbath & has made friends with one (only one) dove. He left for a few days months ago but I found him, talked to him & he came back home the next day. He won't let me touch him but that's okay...Anyway, I would love to buy a book to teach me more about him....any suggestions?


really that does not surprize me much...alot of pigeons go feral and survive.. knew a guy with a bunch of free flying pigeons..and one was a fantail cock bird..he lived a free flying life for 4 years before the man caught him at night in the barn and gave him away to someone who wanted him...hawks were a problem there just like any place..but this bird managed to survive.. must of been very savvy.. good to know your friend is being cared for and is still happy and staying with you.. hope it continues..


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

I took some great pics of him but can't figure out how to post them on this site. I'll keep working on it....he's so cute!


----------



## ksane (Apr 10, 2011)

I love this story! Really struck a chord with me. I'm so glad he found a friend in you.
Edit: To post pics you most likely have to open a (free) photo bucket account. Most sights are that way, I'm new here so I'm not certain.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

*Post pitures*

Click reply
Down close to the bottom is manage attachments--click


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

*pics of Mango (I hope )*

sky tx..Thank you so much for your help. ksane...it is kinda of a cool story, he makes me smile. The pic of the window is where he roosts at night & there is a pic of him from inside from bedroom window.


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

I still can't get it....will ask hubby to do it for me tomorrow. I really want you all to see him.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

*Ack...the suspense is too much for us ! *Stop teasing, please !! 

*1) Go to the "quick reply" window, and below that click "Go Advanced".

2) It will take you to another reply window. Below THAT window, click "manage attachments" then upload the pic from your computer to the thread. *

You don't need to upload your pics to another site first, at all. They can go straight from your descktop to the thread, unless the file sizes are too large (in which case you will get an error message stating so). 

Great story...I have to say I wonder if he is really a King, or perhaps a cross/hybrid. Kings are poor flyers, they are pretty lazy and they really have very little worldly sense about them. That one could survive with hawks around is actually almost miraculous.

BTW..I am sensing a bit of overconfidence in the predator/danger dept. 

Just FYI...hawks use the cover of trees just as much as other birds. The small ones are particularly evil and nasty, because they scope out a site for days before striking; plus, they will come low, within close proximity of humans and traffic. And if you aren't particularly vigilant for them, you will almost never spot them until too late....

Not to scare you....but...it sounds like a bit of a tenuous situation to me, really. If he is a King or another sorta human-handled breed which is sorta acclimating to a crossover feral/kept existence, existing with one foot in both worlds.....
...I would not at all be confident they can handle themselves properly when it comes to evading danger.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes..I would still try to catch the bird just to keep it safe in a small loft or hutch... but he may have a mate out there ...who knows.. but if he can't be caught.. then keep crossing your fingers..that is about the only thing you can do, exept feed and water him to keep him healthy while he flys free.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

A simple -easy trap
http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

Jaye, I keep getting error messages. I think they are not sized right. Hubby knows how to fix that, I think. He got home really late tonight but told me he would work on it for me. I don't mean to tease, I really want you to see Mango & let me know what you think. Is there a way I could email them to you? I already know I can email pics from my camera and it works just fine.


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

not sure if this worked...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks more like a homer to me... what do the rest think?........


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

wow, is this working!!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Looks like a homer--does it have a band on its leg????


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

from that angle.. the beak looks more like a king.... but she is not so big like a king..anyways.. it is a nice white pigeon..lol.. she looks healthy.. I say she because it looks like one to me.. just guessing though.


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

Inside view of my bedroom where he sleeps at night. So??? What kind of bird is Mango?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she looks like a homer to me from that pic...may of been a white realease bird.. non banded.. what a shame.. as said she looks very healthy for living the free life..


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

sky tx..no band on Mango. Spirit wing, I wish I photographed like Mango because she's kinda plump in to me!


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

Another pic of his beak....


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Being kinda tame around you-I would say it was raised by someone who does white Pigeon releases. For some reason it did not make it back home.
looking at the head--I'm gonna guess?? its a Hen


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

One more pic, now that I figured it out!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she looks more homer than king to me.. she just has a bit more of a stop at the beak than most homers..


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

oops....here it is.


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

sky tx...he's a she?? I am so upset that people release these birds..I'm guessing for weddings & such just to make a buck.. Then they don't give a darn what happens to them. I'm jsut going to do what I've been doing Mango...for some reason, I don't think she wants to be caged but I'm kinda torn.


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you all for your help. So at least now I know "she" is a homer. I'll do my best for her.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Beautiful Pigeon !!! I would also be inclined to think there's some Homer in there, and not pure King. It's so damn hard to tell, though...even though the pics are good. Without a 'scale figure' it's a bit tricky to say for sure. But his/her proportions do not seem pure King to me. Particularly the breast and feet. But, I cannot say that cere and wattle look Homer, IMHO.....

....Can you take a few more photos of his/her head and face ?

BTW...in no way am I suggesting a caged existence. If there's Homer in there, you wouldn't wanna do that. Even Kings are more appropriately housed as 'house birds' (who have the run of the house for at least a few hours a day). If he has Homer in him, then a cage existence is out....

My point was that you seemed under the impression that Mango had danger outwitted. 

Not so. The 'foot in two worlds' Pigeon poses many challenges and oftentimes things do not go all that well, is all. Based upon your description of life there...I would tend to just say he/she has been very lucky thus far. 

Also very lucky to have found a friend like you.


----------



## Falco64 (Mar 13, 2011)

Feel like I have a couple pictures that could be of use here. These are from a homer I found a few weeks ago who's now in a new home with Pigeon Dude's flock next to a King Pigeon. Hope they help here to clarify the size of Mango. Amazing story and great name.

Here's homer standing in front of a large box of aluminum foil. Box is 4 inches tall.










King on the left, Homer on the right:









The reverse:









Full album here if you'd like to see more: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1593


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Sure looks a lot like a homer to me. Looks like a she to me as well. The size factor is amazing. She's not as big as a king pigeons hould be. But just the facial structure of her is kicking at me saying shes not a homer.


----------



## Falco64 (Mar 13, 2011)

I should clarify, the pictures I posted are not Mango. Just wanted to post them for Mangomo as an example of Kings and Homers for size comparison. Thought it might help to get a more definitive identification for Mango.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

mangomo said:


> sky tx...he's a she?? I am so upset that people release these birds..I'm guessing for weddings & such just to make a buck.. Then they don't give a darn what happens to them. I'm jsut going to do what I've been doing Mango...for some reason, I don't think she wants to be caged but I'm kinda torn.


Mangomo, these birds are bred to be flown. The homer lines are made of birds that haul backside over hundreds of miles. Even if a flock is not taken to a location and released then the flock will simply fly off for hours at a time. For fun. Even then some birds won't come home. They either fly too far and get lost, see someplace they would rather be, or in the worst case become prey to some some hungry animal. 

We all need to do thing "just to make a buck". I happen to sit in an office all day. Releasing birds is not a "bad occupation" as long as you do it right. I would agree with your displeasure at this one person though. Anyone who cares about their release birds would have a band on every one of them. We band all our birds (race birds which make NO money) between 5 and 7 days. Not a bird without a band in our loft. 

If you choose to adopt this bird, it will want some time to fly. It has clearly chosen you as "home" for now. Keep it fed and happy and it will likely never leave. But do not put it in a cage. That bird was made to fly and to do it over distances. Let it fulfill it reason for being.


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you Falco64 for the comparison pics. Mango seems like she is "tweener" to me. Her breast doesn't seem as big but comparing to the pic with the 4" foil box, she is every bit as big as the one in the pic. 
Jaye,Please don't think I'm relaxed with Mango's safety(I worry constantly). I just think she feels comfortable here but I don't know why. Maybe she senses that the whole neighborhood looks out for her (especially the retired neighbors who look forward to come by daily and see her). I will get more face pics for you but I must say, she seems camera shy!
BTW Jaye, want would make her get lost in the first place if she is a homer? Do you think maybe she belonged to someone close by my house or can they get that way off target? Also, I would think if she was a homer, she should not be such a clumsy flier.


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Jaysen, I promise I will not cage Mango especially now that I know what she is. She has been here for eight months and so far so good. I realize I might of sounded harsh about "making a buck". I just wish SOME people would more responsible. I read an article a month ago in our local paper where people were arrested after getting off a plane in Ft Lauderdale because they were smuggling the eggs and getting a fortune for them. I do know there are very responsible & caring people like you & I am grateful for that.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Any chance you can open that window that she sleeps by? She'd probably walk right in


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

msfreebird, no, the window won't open. However, I have left the slider door open & it seems she would come in, but I have a BIG dog & she waddles away. Plus, what would I do if she came in? I'd be afraid she would try to fly in the house and waddle around & poo..poo!! I think she is happy outside.
BTY, I measured the pole on the table (the pic where she is standing on the table with the pool in the background). The pole is 10 1/2 inches high. Maybe that will help trying to figure her size.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Mangomo, I feel the same way you do. I pay the price for irresponsible pigeon owners every time I am asked to talk about the birds. 

One thing to consider is providing more of a "home" for the bird by building a small loft type environment. It doesn't need to be big, but it should provide shelter and safety. The more "pigeon specific" things would be a one way trap to allow you to keep the bird in or let it out, a predator deterrent at the trap, and a weather door. You don't need anything like what we crazy folks build (the picture link below will show you our "Pigeon Head", "Jail" and "Castle" lofts). 

As to how homing birds get lost, they are just like us humans. Make a wrong turn and bingo, no idea where you are. There are some more basic things with the pigeons though, like not wanting to be home (over crowding, conditions) as well as just not being "good at it". 

In any event it sounds like your friend likes being with you.


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

I have adopted 4 kings from Mickacoo. Elizabeth told me they where medium size for kings, not all kings are huge. My kings do fly well (compared to my fantails). They always pick the top nesting boxes. PS I would like to live in your backyard very nice!


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

Jaysen, Here's a pic of the high windows she roosts in. We are planning to build her a "house" very soon where you see that little structue with the gate....she hangs out in there sometimes already but we want to renovate! Thanks for the links, they will help with our building plan!


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

Jaye, here are some new pics of her face as you requested...it's the best I could get of her this morning


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

Here's the last one.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

You don't want to build what we did. Those are geared towards racing. What you want is to build "The Resort"!

Think all the creature comforts for a retired pigeon. Lots of flat roost space, lost of fresh air but no drafts, easily cleaned by the maid (you) but homey, safe entry that is easy to get into, and nice and dry. Don't forget easy to land on when zooming home after visiting a friend (the first time you see M coming in at top speed, slam on the brakes then land lightly on the landing board you will be thrilled).


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

NYBOY, I only have the doves to compare to on Mango's flying skills. He gets around but he's not very quick! Thanks for the compliment on the backyard...which has now become Mango's yard!


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

Jaysen I just got off the phone with hubby & told him about building the "Mango Resort"! He didn't sound too thrilled with my plans LOL!! but he's up for it! He's a contractor so he said he'll sketch something for me after he does some research. I'll fill him in on your suggestions. This should be fun! BTW, when hubby does back yard work, even with the leaf blower going, Mango follows him around like she's trying to help.....it's too funny to watch!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I would personally like to offer my services on constructing his/her little house. I can be there next week.... and all the payment I would require is a week spent next to the pool, and perhaps a tube of sunscreen.



He/she looks like King in those latest photos. Shape of head, wattle, how crown of head meets beak....I do not see Homer in those attributes. Again, maybe a mix...but definitely King in there.



mangomo said:


> NYBOY, I only have the doves to compare to on Mango's flying skills. He gets around but he's not very quick!


That doesn't sound like Homer to me. Possible she/he was just someone's pet/companion. Again, this is the thing with Kings, they aren't swift, they aren't evasive.

Well....actually your pics give a really good overview of the environment he is in. If it has worked out thus far....

Now, regarding the Pigeon house....I think that is smart that you not build it in the exact location where he settles in...because that may disturb his 'norm' and spook him elsewhere. If there is any way for your husband to build it elsewhere in the backyard, leave it there for a few days, and then move it to the final location nearer her sleeping spot, that might help her not be too surprised by the change.

(2 weeks ago I got to cleaning up a few rafters over a bay window of my neighbor's property because two of my pals had decided to make it their nest. There was old roofing tar all over the rafters, put there ON PURPOSE by the previous roofer so the Pigeons would stick to it. Over time, it had hardened and such, and the weather here has been relatively freezing even for SF standards, so the tar goes hard in cold weather. Warm weather seemed on its way, so I had to get that stuff off, because it literally turns to death glue. 
Anyway, I decided to just clean things up and get rid of that tar for good. Took 2 different solutions but I did it, got it nice and clean and left the roosting place almost identical to how it had been before, except now the Pigeons could walk on nice clean wood as opposed to feathers and dirt gunked up into tar...but the next time my pals went there, the female would have NOTHING to do with it. Edgar, the male, was all good with it, but his main squeeze wasn't buying it at all. I even left teh quasi-nest they had been working on, completely intact, as it was several feet away and not in tar. They abandoned the location, which really stinks because it was a good one and the neighbor was actually willing to put up with them for a bit as long as I switched out the eventual eggs.

Oops...sorry for digressing...but my point is, what may seem a small change to a human somehow can seem HUGE to a Pigeon. So I would keep a fair distance away from her/his usual spot. Maybe sorta let him 'discover' the new house on his own (?)


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I have some ideas, but this is your project. Have fun!


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

Jaysen...I'll probably be bugging you in the very new future for ideas. I am an artist so I am doing a 4 day show & will be back next week and the "resort" will begin. Don't worry, Brother-in-law will be staying here to feed Mango.
I think we'll make it simple but comfy to start. Thank you & please, we look for your much needed help next week.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Any time. You can PM me here or via the blog/photo sites. We have had a ball with our projects. I'm sure you will too. May be not the Mr, but you will


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi All ! Okay, I need your help again. For the past month, Mango has not been roosting in my yard at night but has stopped by 2 times everyday for short visits to eat & say "hello" ( I could see her flying round the nighborhood and she seemed to be going to a specific place everyday). Two days ago, she came back but acting very different. She is carrying twigs (only a couple) and puttng them in a corner on the GROUND and sitting there all day. She is also roosting again up in my window at night and not leaving my yard at all. What is she up to?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I bet you can guess if you really try....lol.... go ahead and see what you come up with and I will let you know if your close..lol..


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh shoot, I knew you would tell me that!! I was afraid to even bring up the obvious! Now I really need advice! My biggest concern is that her nest is not in a safe place...raccoons at night and who knows what else. We have not built her a "house" yet because when we started moving things around is when she left. I can't even let my dog out in the yard now because I don't want to upset her. OMG, I'm too old for babies!!


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Let's think about this for a minute. You moved stuff, Mango "vacated" until you stopped and then came back. That means your place is home. What you really need to do is get "home" built asap or you will have a problem. The question is Mango a he or a she? If a he then build home and lock him in it for a week. That is where he will nest. If a she... Well, you ladies can be ... difficult to figure out. Being a guy I can't really help you there. 

good luck and get to building.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

actually if she does lay an egg there.. go out at night and pick her up and secure her..then the problem of mango out is solved.


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks to you both. Jaysen, I'm not sure if Mango is a he or she. However, when I posted pics everyone seemed to say Mango is a she. Spirit Wings, does that mean once "she" lays an egg, she won't leave the nest to roost at night? I wonder if she mated with a homer or king or do they just "do it" with regular pigeons? SO many questions, I guess I better start researching a lot!! I didn't even know males layed eggs. Mango didn't pick a very smart person to shack up with! I just went to check on her and she is playing around in her bird bath!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mangomo said:


> Thanks to you both. Jaysen, I'm not sure if Mango is a he or she. However, when I posted pics everyone seemed to say Mango is a she. Spirit Wings, does that mean once "she" lays an egg, she won't leave the nest to roost at night? I wonder if she mated with a homer or king or do they just "do it" with regular pigeons? SO many questions, I guess I better start researching a lot!! I didn't even know males layed eggs. Mango didn't pick a very smart person to shack up with! I just went to check on her and she is playing around in her bird bath!!


no the males do not lay eggs..lol.. but it sounds like mango has been busy doing something..and if he or she is getting twigs then perhaps it is a he? making a nest for his beloved who ever that may be..maybe you!..lol..if mango is a she..she may lay eggs in the twig nest and sit it..so that would be the time to go out at night and pick her up.. if he is a he..then his mate may show if he has one.. if so..then he will sit at miday..not sure if you could pick him up at miday though..prolly not.. guess time will tell what ol' mango is really up too..but nest building means something..


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow, I am so confused! I guess time will tell if Mango gives us a little "Papaya" and little "Pineapple" joining our family!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Jaysen said:


> Let's think about this for a minute. You moved stuff, Mango "vacated" until you stopped and then came back. That means your place is home. What you really need to do is get "home" built asap or you will have a problem. The question is Mango a he or a she? If a he then build home and lock him in it for a week. That is where he will nest. If a she... Well, you ladies can be ... difficult to figure out. Being a guy I can't really help you there.
> 
> good luck and get to building.





spirit wings said:


> actually if she does lay an egg there.. go out at night and pick her up and secure her..then the problem of mango out is solved.


Good thoughts both. Importantly, do what you can to keep the current nest place as secure as possible. Oftentimes Pigeons make some bad nest choices, particularly first-timers.

It would be interesting to know where her/his sweetie is hangin' out, though....


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

Jaye, no signs of any other birds around except a few doves. I watched her all day yesterday...she only leaves the nest after dark to roost, eat, collect twigs and bird bath and are all only 8-10 ft away at the most. Approximately how long do they sit on their nest befores eggs appear?
Spirit wings, do you mean to totally cage her/him if I can? Not let her free at all?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It may give him a longer life if you had more control of his comings and goings.. letting him out only if your home to keep an eye on him..and of course he would be safer at night.. but really seems he/she is your bird now..after all this time..so you use your best judgement., I do like hearing about her him.


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

Spirit wings, thank you so much for all the advice & I am researching to figure out how to keep Mango more secure. One good thing is that I am home all day working out of my studio and I see Mango's movements all day (& night). I will keep you updated as new "things" keep happening


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

No eggs yet!


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Pretty good chance that "she" is really a "he" at this point.

How are the plans for the house coming?


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

Jaysen, we built a kind of temporary shelter around Mango to protect from elements & such but he/she can come & go as she pleases (although she doesn't go far). It's been at least 12 days of sitting on nest but nada so far. I think Mango probably is a male. There are no other birds around except a few doves and they just want the food I put out & Mango will chase them away sometimes ( usually if she is eating). If Mango is a he, how long will he sit there waiting for his true love? I kinda feel sorry for him. We're going fishing in the Keys for 3 days & I have the neighbors all ready to feed her. I hope she doesn't lay the eggs while I'm gone.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Sounds like Mango will be set up just fine while you are away....again, as long as it is secure against predators....


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That bird looks like a cross between a king and some homer in the past.

If it is collecting twigs, it might be a "he." Many times a male pigeon (cock) brings twigs and give it to the female pigeon(hen) and she rearranges it. (And vice versa depending on what time). If the bird is a hen, she should have eggs around 7-10 days by now. Unfortunately sexing is hard, but if the bird dances in circles(360 degrees), cooing, with puff crop, dragging tail, chasing some pigeon, then usually it is a cock.

You have a beautiful bird and landscape.


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks RodSD! I think Mango is beautiful too! As far as Mango's sex, he does none of those things except chase doves away. "He" sits on the nest almost all day & night...no eggs and it has been at least 14 days. How long will he sit there before he realizes there is no female? He was happy to see me come home today...jumped right in his bird bath when I put fresh water in it but he's back on the nest again (sigh!) I want him to fly around and be happy like he was before he built the nest!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Mango could be a female, as they also will collect nesting materials. Some of my females are better collectors than the males. And normally it is the female who stays in the nest. Not usually a male. Guess maybe time will tell.


----------



## mangomo (Aug 24, 2010)

Jay3, Thanks for info and you are right....time will tell. BTW, I love your quote..I have that same quote painted on my wall in my art studio. So for now, I'll just keep waiting on pine needles like Mango!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mangomo said:


> Jay3, Thanks for info and you are right....time will tell. BTW, I love your quote..I have that same quote painted on my wall in my art studio. *So for now, I'll just keep waiting on pine needles like Mango!*


*
*



Oh that's too funny!


----------



## notoriousqueenpigeon (Apr 15, 2011)

its a young homer, could be a cock or hen. the wattle will grow as the bird ages, the only way to sex them is to wait untill they get older and watch behavior.


----------

